# Sharing is Caring!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just happened to be able to catch this on camera...so flippin' cute!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Great timing! Mama Bailey is so sweet looking. And geez! When did Akasha get so stinkin' big! They grow so fast.... Pretty girls. :smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwwwww! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

